# CPU Core Control Option for AMD AM2+/AM3 from Gigabyte



## Meizuman (Nov 28, 2009)

I think this is really interesting new option!

Let the picture speak for itself:







Maybe I'll try to reach 3.8 validated when winter and cold hits... Disabling two cores should somewhat help...


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 28, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I think this is really interesting new option!
> 
> Let the picture speak for itself:
> 
> ...


It hardly helps with the HT clock wall. 
The Phenom I suffers quite a bit from that, but then you have a 9950.


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2009)

It may indeed help you get a higher clock, but even if it doesn't (may be the chips limit period) you can enjoy using less voltage and heat if you do disable 1 or more cores.

I've been doing testing with all 4 cores down to even a single core active ever since I've been buying Phenoms (way back when the 9500 came out), and it's given great results always. Since you're using less cores you will likely be able to get a little more out of your clock so don't hesitate to give it a try. 

Kei


----------



## guyz92 (Apr 30, 2010)

This really decrease the CPU heat.

I have GA-MA790GP-DS4H.
Only after F7e, the CPU core control works.

My Phenom II x4 940 with 2 core disable, CPU-z detected as Athlon II 240.
1 core disabled = Phenom II X3 B40


----------

